# Glorious weekend - where did you ride?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The weekend weather could not have been more perfect. Where did you ride? Photos? Write-up?

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/Highway-9-panorama.jpg">

fc


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

Areed! Great weather! Roads were a little wet when I took off at 7am Saturday. Went up Saratoga Ave to Saragota-Sunnyvale Road, across to Foothill via Rainbow/Stelling/Macallan, down Foothill and at the Sandhill/Santa Cruz mess I took Alameda De La Pugas to hwy 84 to Canada Road and went to 92 then turned around and went back the same way, except I threw in a Sandhill/Portola Road/Alpine Road loop then back down Foothill retracing my route back home. The ride was about 82 miles and took me 4 hours 38 minutes. There were a lot of cyclists out, again.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

It was a gorgeous day. This is why people come to California! Started under grey skies in Los Gatos, up Hwy 9 through the clouds into glorious sunshine, then Skyline to Hwy 84. Down 84 to the ocean. A eucalyptus tree had fallen on 84 moments before we arrived, and was suspended over the road, held up only by power lines. We got by with no problem, but the the highway was closed soon after. 

From San Gregario, we went up Stage Road to Hwy 1 to Tunitas. Up Tunitas, where we surprisingly saw no one, then down Kings Mountain, added on Manuela, back Canada to Roberts Store, then Whiskey Hill, Sand Hill, and Foothill all the way back to Stevens Creek. Looking for more punishment, we went thru the park over Mt. Eden, but we went down Pierce instead of continuing up to the Mountain Winery. Through the Saratoga neighborhoods back to Saratoga village, then Hwy 9 home. At the finish, 90 miles, probably six to seven thousand feet of climbing.

Best part of the ride was when some yahoo in a rusted pickup sped by and buzzed us on Skyline. Moments later a CHP cruiser comes by from the other direction, pulls a u-turn and goes off after the guy. They were both parked at Windy Hill, and the yahoo was getting a ticket, although probably just for speeding. As we went by, we were tempted to say something, but the guy was yelling at the trooper, and we figured we didn't to make him any more irate so he'll come looking for us. It's always nice to see justice done. 

Next week is Solvang and I hope the weather is as good.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Nicasio Reservoir*

Pulled up to my buddy's house at 6:30. After Saturday, I thought it would be a warm morning but turned around for my vest about 2 blocks from home (40 degrees).
Through Fairfax, over White's Hill, though Nicasio and around the reservior and into Point Reyes Station. A quick detour around Bear Valley, back over Olema Hill and return via the Taylor path. 43 miles/2.5 hours and some hot coffee at the Java Hut. 65 degrees at the finish. Yum...


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Death Valley Century*

Sunny, 80 F, great desert scenery, zillions of wildflowers...what more could a cyclist ask for? With all the rains, the desert is green and Badwater is a huge lake.

<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/235968mini-IMG_1939_B1.jpg">


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

robwh9 said:


> Sunny, 80 F, great desert scenery, zillions of wildflowers...what more could a cyclist ask for? With all the rains, the desert is green and Badwater is a huge lake.


Oh wow, and I missed it! I did the DVC last October and I thought I had good weather then. Great picture!


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

I did the spectrum on sat followed by a Mount Eden road out and back, all told 70 miles and I tried the OLH, skyline, Page mill ride with a few more miles after that. On sunday I don't think it could have been any better up on skyline between Page Mill and OLH. Everything was green you could see for miles and no real wind to speak of, a great ride.


----------



## Forest (Feb 20, 2005)

*Tour of the Unkown Valley*

The Tour of the Unknown Valley in Willows-Williams was great scenery. 

Sounds like everyone enjoyed the great weather this past weekend!


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

*Great picture*

Is that Hwy 190 looking NW down to Owens Lake? Beautiful view wherever it is.

It was a late start for me on Saturday, from Monterey Hwy in San Jose, south on Santa Teresa, over Bailey Hill, south on McKean, up to Uvas Canyon Park, down to Uvas resevoir, Morgan Hill via Watsonville Road, back toward San Jose on Santa Teresa, back over Bailey Hill again, north on McKean to Almaden, then back onto Santa Teresa via Coleman, with a 'sprint' up Bernal Hill to IBM thrown in at the end for good measure. 64.5 miles by the time I made it home, but still not as satisfying as an almost identical ride 2 weeks ago when it was absolutely pissing down all day.


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

I did the DC version of Death Valley, great day for a ride! The second picture is the Lake that is now occupying Badwater Basin and the little specs are kayaks. I guess you don't get to boat in Death Valley too often!!!


----------



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

*sunday*

rode foothill to page mill to arastradero, portola to old la honda road (the narow one about as wide as my driveway), skyline to the 84, portola to alpine, then back down foothill. absolutely beautiful.

saw 'someone' on foothill right before los altos on sunday morning with a VERY nice 585 on their roof rack ;-)


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*That's Telescope Peak and the Panamint Range*



Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Is that Hwy 190 looking NW down to Owens Lake? Beautiful view wherever it is.
> 
> It was a late start for me on Saturday, from Monterey Hwy in San Jose, south on Santa Teresa, over Bailey Hill, south on McKean, up to Uvas Canyon Park, down to Uvas resevoir, Morgan Hill via Watsonville Road, back toward San Jose on Santa Teresa, back over Bailey Hill again, north on McKean to Almaden, then back onto Santa Teresa via Coleman, with a 'sprint' up Bernal Hill to IBM thrown in at the end for good measure. 64.5 miles by the time I made it home, but still not as satisfying as an almost identical ride 2 weeks ago when it was absolutely pissing down all day.


Looking west from the Death Valley floor, from a few miles north of Badwater. Something like 11,000 ft from the valley floor to the top.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Awesome pics of Death Valley...*

My buddy aned I went over to St. Helena and rode down the Silverado Trail to Sage Canyon, up past Lake Hennessey into the Pope Valley to Ink grade and Howell Mountain. Glorious day... met up with some riders from the Benecia area and got passed by dozens of motorcyclists, including a Vespa club.... seeing the Vespas parked next to the Harleys at the little Pope Valley grocery was a lesson in diversity....


----------



## elsaltamontes (Sep 13, 2004)

*Campbell to Woodside*

Oh yes, definitely a sweet day of riding. 

Got out around 8:30 and road up Hwy 9. The plan was to go down Page Mill, but we decided to experiment and turned left on Alpine. The moooost boootiful ride ever. I thought I died and went to heaven. The downhill was long and steeeeep. I've bookmarked the place in my head as a 'must climb'. Maybe next week? 

Got down to Pescardero, up La Honda to the crossing of 35 (Skyline and 84). Had lunch at the famous Alice's. Met the owner... who wasn't Alice. It's a guy actually. Hung out with a bunch of Harley guys and road back up Skyline and down 9 back home.

Total miles was 58, 6700 feet of total climbing. Experienced a new road that was probably the most scenic road I've encountered in these mountains. I'll be sure to bring a camera next time.

Next day road with the wife through downtown Los Gatos and trekked through Campbell via Los Gatos Creek trail. Made some unannounced visits and came home.

Great weekend, great weather. I'm glad everyone got to enjoy it.
Elsalty



Check out this real-time map of the ride:
http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/...pkValue=837&backgroundDatasourcePk.pkValue=11


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

*racing . . .*

The McLane Pacific Road Race, east of Modesto. Rode in 35+ 4/5. Enjoyed the first lap sitting in the pack. Got separated from the pack at the start of the second lap by a crash in front of me, packed my left cleat with mud pushing around the crash on the shoulder. Took a minute to get the mud out and the pack was gone. Spent the second lap with 5 other guys hammering our guts out trying to catch the pack but never did. Wound up 63rd out of 101. At least I didn't crash myself. Oh well, there's always next weekend!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

From Santa Cruz saturday morning, headed up Branciforte to Granite Creek through Scotts Valley on Mt. Hermon Road. Continued through to Felton, up Felton Empire. Love that climb! At the Bonny Doon firestation, we headed across Empire Grade, down Ice Cream Grade to Pine Flat in Bonny Doon. Down Pine Flat to Smith Grade, up and down to Empire Grade. Took a right down Empire to Western to West Cliff. Ooogled cute joggers along West Cliff, and headed over to Java Junction for coffee before heading back home. Great ride, even at just 37 miles or so. 3400 feet of cumulative elevation if my Polar is to be trusted.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

Mclane Pacific race for me as well! I wish I got an epic MTB ride in.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

bikenerd said:


> The McLane Pacific Road Race, east of Modesto. Rode in 35+ 4/5. Enjoyed the first lap sitting in the pack. Got separated from the pack at the start of the second lap by a crash in front of me, packed my left cleat with mud pushing around the crash on the shoulder. Took a minute to get the mud out and the pack was gone. Spent the second lap with 5 other guys hammering our guts out trying to catch the pack but never did. Wound up 63rd out of 101. At least I didn't crash myself. Oh well, there's always next weekend!


I think my Pen Velo buddy was w/ in a few spots of you. At least what I remember from the race report he sent me.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

goose127 said:


> I did the spectrum on sat followed by a Mount Eden road out and back, all told 70 miles and I tried the OLH, skyline, Page mill ride with a few more miles after that. On sunday I don't think it could have been any better up on skyline between Page Mill and OLH. Everything was green you could see for miles and no real wind to speak of, a great ride.


How was spectrum? You hanging in longer? Sounds like you had some gas left as you did Mt. Eden afterwards.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bigdeal said:


> rode foothill to page mill to arastradero, portola to old la honda road (the narow one about as wide as my driveway), skyline to the 84, portola to alpine, then back down foothill. absolutely beautiful.
> 
> saw 'someone' on foothill right before los altos on sunday morning with a VERY nice 585 on their roof rack ;-)


That would be me. My best riding was done Saturday, but I just had to get out there again on Sunday. I rode with Alto Velo and met a bunch of nice guys enjoying the great day.

francois


----------



## CJA (Sep 24, 2003)

*Kings Ridge*

No pictures...no stories...just 50 awesome miles on Saturday. Duncan's Mills....Cazadero, King's RIdge, Seaview Rd....Meyer's Grade....Jenner....Duncan's Mills.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

I went out Saturday and Sunday,
Saturday I went over Pig Farm then Castro, up Dam Rd. then over the Bears and Pig Farm again. Sunday I went up Franklin Canyon, up McEwen , over to Crocket and over the new bridge and back. Then up Cummings Sky Way, down Crocket Blvd, up McEwen the hard way and back home down Feanklin Canyon again. Went out Monday and Tuesday too.


----------

